# Struck in Reverse Gear



## Mohamed Asiq (Sep 6, 2019)

when I was stopping my car? the gear box stuck up in Reverse gear. I am unable to change gear now. The car engine is not getting start due to reverse gear.

What should in need to do to release or change the gear to parking so I can start my car. Suggestion please.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a video showing the gear lock release...hope this helps


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

You can also check out the official manual. Maybe there is a solution for a problem like this. I didn't seen something like that before.


----------

